# iPod touch iOS 5.1 no longer working



## spitcher (May 10, 2012)

Hi All. I own a 2011 Rogue with the basic radio and iPod interface. My iPod touch was recently upgraded to iOS 5.1 (9B176) and since then will no longer work with the interface cable. I had my car into the dealer today for service and they replaced the cable with a new one after performing some diagnostics and other iPods that using iOS 4.x still work fine.
Did something change with iOS 5.1 such that now the Rogue will no longer recognize my iPod?
What can I do?

Thanks.


----------

